# 1972 GTO fuel pump / line dont line up/



## Chooko (Mar 29, 2012)

All,

I have a 1972 GTO with a 1970 GTO 400 in it. I recently noticed a fuel leak a the fitting where the output hard line comes out of the fuel pump. It looked like the line had to be manhandled into place to get it to thread up, which I imagine might e what led to it leaking in the first place. I bought a replacement line line here:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-Ponti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

It fits as far as contouring around the engine, but I get this:


https://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=116575&thumb=1

As yoou can see, the line is coming in about 30 degrees off from the hole its supposed to go into. I suspect the previous owner had the same issue, and bent the line round, leading to the leak.

i looked at a bunch of pictures, and ordered a new pump that appeared to have the hole in the right orientation, however it just arrived, and it is just like the one on the car.

At this point it seems that I've got the wrong line or the wrong pump, but I've been looking around online and the answer eludes me.

Any ideas?

Joe


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome to the " in line tube " BS advertising !!

where they show all the boys lookin busy ... same ole pictures for years ...on all of the ads they post 

like they still work there and we care.. ?? we are looking for parts "not smiles" and the ware house ..who cares ?

they are not selling smiles thats for sure ! 

and 1 picture or 2 about the part they are selling ........ out of 10 pictures 

looks like you have a line for non ac short base fuel pump and a long ac pump ? 

they dont put that in the description .........

the difference between a return line pump and a non return line pump 3 lines and 2 lines

Scott


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If you scroll down to the bottom of the description of the line you purchased, it states:

1970 Pontiac, GTO, Ram Air IV 4,Trans Am, 4bbl V8 Pump to carb line. 1pc

This line is for all *1970 RAM AIR IV ONLY*, Line runs to the Passenger side of the water neck. This line is the same for the all Ram Air IV Engines. (THIS IS 1970 ONLY - IT WILL NOT FIT 1968 OR 1969 THEY ARE DIFFERENT, THIS LINE IS NOT CORRECT FOR THE RAM AIR III IT RUNS ON THE OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE WATER NECK)This is a exact reproduction to NOS, preformed fuel pump to carburetor line in the original tin coated steel. 

It may be that you do have the wrong line unless you have a RA IV?


----------



## Chooko (Mar 29, 2012)

Its ENTIRELY possible that the line that I have is not correct. However, the listing that I am looking at says that it is for a number of '70 Pontiac A-bodies, to include Tempests and LeMans's as well as base model GTO's, so I don't think that it is a Ram Air IV line. But who knows?


----------

